# Accepting CC's for 1 customer?



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alright here is the deal. We have maintained a quite large company for the last few years and payment was always on time (Net 75 days) which was never a problem untill this past spring. Well they changed everything around quite a bit (would take all day to explain) and now payment is anything but on time. Well I found out today that if we start accepting credit cards it would speed payments up to net 15 days.


Any thoughts? I would not normally do this for 1 customer but I think it may be time we make a change.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

It sounds to me like it would be worth it to speed up the payment 60 days. Even if it costs you a small fee to process I still think it would be worth it


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Accepting CC's was one of the greatest changes I've made to my company.
My contracted accounts seek it mostly during the holidays when they have to buy gifts.
And I love it with one timers that flag me down yet don't have cash to pay me.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry read that as "1 time customers" 
average rate for CC's is like 2.5% or so on each transaction processed.
so ask yourself if it's worth it to wait 60 more days or lose money to get it faster.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I began accepting credit cards this season. I already had a PayPal account and decided to go with them for CC processing. If you have an I-phone or android, download the PayPal Here app, fill out the application and when approved you get an e-mail saying the reader has shipped.

They will process for a flat 2.75% with no additional fees, and you don't pay unless you use it. Then you can just log into your PayPal account and transfer the money to your bank. 

I add a "convenience charge" of 2.75% to all my invoices that use a CC to cover the fee. most people pay it without question. After all on a 2,000 dollar bill it is only an additional $55. It works for me.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

04ram1500;1515496 said:


> I began accepting credit cards this season. I already had a PayPal account and decided to go with them for CC processing. If you have an I-phone or android, download the PayPal Here app, fill out the application and when approved you get an e-mail saying the reader has shipped.
> 
> They will process for a flat 2.75% with no additional fees, and you don't pay unless you use it. Then you can just log into your PayPal account and transfer the money to your bank.
> 
> I add a "convenience charge" of 2.75% to all my invoices that use a CC to cover the fee. most people pay it without question. After all on a 2,000 dollar bill it is only an additional $55. It works for me.


This may not apply to you, but it is ILLEGAL in MA to charge more to a customer when they choose to use a CC for payment. I just add on an extra 3% off the bat and give it as a discount when paying with cash or check.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

ducaticorse;1515510 said:


> This may not apply to you, but it is ILLEGAL in MA to charge more to a customer when they choose to use a CC for payment. I just add on an extra 3% off the bat and give it as a discount when paying with cash or check.


See link

http://business.time.com/2012/07/17/retailers-get-7-25-billion-customers-get-surcharges/


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

04ram1500;1515513 said:


> See link
> 
> http://business.time.com/2012/07/17/retailers-get-7-25-billion-customers-get-surcharges/


Good read, but it changes nothing in the following states including MA. (taken directly from the article in your link)

Dworsky also points out that 10 states currently have their own laws that prohibit credit card surcharges: California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Kansas, Maine, Massachusetts, New York, Oklahoma and Texas.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

ducaticorse;1515519 said:


> Good read, but it changes nothing in the following states including MA. (taken directly from the article in your link)
> 
> Dworsky also points out that 10 states currently have their own laws that prohibit credit card surcharges: California, Colorado, Connecticut, Florida, Kansas, Maine, Massachusetts, New York, Oklahoma and Texas.


I understand that, and read that. but to the OP who appears to be located in Ohio, and to myself in PA. The restrictions in these ten states have no bearing on our respective places of business, therefore it would be perfectly legal to charge an additional fee.

However I do agree it would make it sound better to a customer to give a discount for cash payment. I might just do that next year.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

Intuit GoPayment, Square, and PayPal Here all work from android/iPhone and accept credit charges


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

04ram1500;1515523 said:


> I understand that, and read that. but to the OP who appears to be located in Ohio, and to myself in PA. The restrictions in these ten states have no bearing on our respective places of business, therefore it would be perfectly legal to charge an additional fee.
> 
> However I do agree it would make it sound better to a customer to give a discount for cash payment. I might just do that next year.


It was informative to me. I wasn't aware it was a contract with the merchant processor originally, I thought it was a state mandate. Well, in some cases it was both, but now it seems that it only applies to certain states with the law... I was just bringing it up because it would have been an issue in MA, and wasn't sure if it was a national issue or not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How would like if you went to the dealer and bought a new plow with a cc and they added 3-5%?


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

grandview;1515571 said:


> How would like if you went to the dealer and bought a new plow with a cc and they added 3-5%?


You are kidding yourself worse than left wingers kid themselves that the country is 
on the right financial track if you think they don't have that priced in.

Maybe not the entire % on every purchase but it is priced in.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BPS#1;1515598 said:


> You are kidding yourself worse than left wingers kid themselves that the country is
> on the right financial track if you think they don't have that priced in.
> 
> Maybe not the entire % on every purchase but it is priced in.


I know it is. But your seeing more and more signs by the cash register adding surcharge to the cc.


----------



## 01PStroke (Sep 9, 2011)

grandview;1515604 said:


> I know it is. But your seeing more and more signs by the cash register adding surcharge to the cc.


I like it when I'm on the road and full up at some of these truck stops.. One price for cash, one price for credit.. OH! You're not tax exempt? You get a bigger surprise at the register.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Square! Great for taking a few credit cards.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

lilweeds;1515650 said:


> Square! Great for taking a few credit cards.


X2 on Square, free, small reader, plugs right into my iphone.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

01PStroke;1515608 said:


> I like it when I'm on the road and full up at some of these truck stops.. One price for cash, one price for credit.. OH! You're not tax exempt? You get a bigger surprise at the register.


Trucking is a whole nuther realm of how they do it.

Some times you can talk the cashier into giving you the cash price if you pay via debit card and walk it into the counter.
Don't swipe at the pump and expect to get the cash price then.

The reason for this is there are several card providers out there that mainly work at truck stops and act as a debit card.
The fees are much lower than when using a regular CC.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I looked into it a while back to speed up monthly invoicing for landscaping and most CC companies wouldn't let you add a % to sales using a CC as it would deter them using that card. Might have changed by now though.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I do a 8 unit HOA and they collected checks from each home owner then paid me until this year . They suggested accepting CC payments and I looked into the Square Card reader program and now all my customers love the idea, Best move ever and now I get my money within a week of Invoicing


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow guys thanks for all the feedback. One question I do have tho, I can give the company all my cc info and they can process their payment themselves correct. I guess what I am trying to say is I don't have to actually swipe their card correct?

Sorry I just want to make sure I understand correctly.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Bossman 92;1515836 said:


> Wow guys thanks for all the feedback. One question I do have tho, I can give the company all my cc info and they can process their payment themselves correct. I guess what I am trying to say is I don't have to actually swipe their card correct?
> 
> Sorry I just want to make sure I understand correctly.


With the cell phone readers you swipe a card. With the cellphone apps you need their card info.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Neither my phone nor my wife's is supported by Intuit's card reader.

But all I gotta do is open the app and punch it all in.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Cheaper to swipe usually though.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

lilweeds;1516085 said:


> Cheaper to swipe usually though.


By 1%.

...........


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Bossman 92;1515836 said:


> Wow guys thanks for all the feedback. One question I do have tho, I can give the company all my cc info and they can process their payment themselves correct. I guess what I am trying to say is I don't have to actually swipe their card correct?
> 
> Sorry I just want to make sure I understand correctly.


I use the Square reader and wish I had it years ago. I've only had one customer that had a problem with the additional 2.75% but I adjusted his invoice to make him happy.

You have to swipe their card and I usually get my funds the next day or two unless it is a Friday then you have to wait til Monday. All in all I say the Square is well worth the small price and I just have it automatically included (programmable in the APP as tax) so I don't have to calculate anything. The funds go straight into your account that you provide the details for and thats it. Very simple.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

As of january i will be taking CC. All my residentals went up 3% with a 2% discount for cash. In ct it is not legal to add a surcharge to cover CC fee's.


----------

